# Kann keine Spiele im Steam aktivieren.



## shinobi2611 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir vor 2 Tagen per MMOGA ein Spiel gekauft. (Spiel ist Indiziert in Deutschland) Das besagte Spiel kann ich aber nicht aktivieren per Steam.

Habe es mit einem VPN oder Proxy probiert aber Steam sagt jedesmal "Produkt in diesem Land nicht verfügbar" oder so ähnlich.

 Per Wieistmeineip.de z.b. bin ich aber in besagtem VPN Land 

Weiß jemand zufällig wie ich das trotzdem hinbekomm? Möchte doch so gern auf die "Insel" gehen und dort ein wenig Urlaub machen Rip Tide

@Mods sollte dieser Thread nicht erwünscht sein löscht ihn einfach und ich weiß bescheid


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist nicht erlaubt, also das nutzen von VPNs.
Und Steam dürften die bekannten IPs dieser VPN Dienste bekannt sein, also ganz einfach zu blockieren.
Sollte man wissen wenn man die AGB gelesen und darauf können Strafen folgen.

Mehr sage ich nicht, da ein nicht autorisierter Shop benutzt wurde, der durch den Gold Verkauf auf mich einen unseriösen Eindruck meint.


----------



## shinobi2611 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte immer MMOGA ist so toll^^ Also viele sind da begeistert  

 Aber naja muss ich halt mal meine AT Freunde fragen ob die mir das Aktivieren wollen/können


----------



## Joim (10. Dezember 2013)

Normalerweise geht das doch ohne VPN. Hab den ersten Teil auch einfach aktiviert (nicht in steam de erhältlich) und auch mehrere uncut Titel die im deutschen steam shop cut sind.
Das ist wohl kein "1te Welt Key" sondern irgendein vergünstigter Mist. 
Würde immer nur Keys die mit EU/UK oder so gekennzeichnet sind kaufen. Probier es mal zurückzugeben und dir einen vernünftigen kaufen... Glaube das ist sowieso steam only, also kannste auch einfach eine retail aus UK bestellen...


----------



## Shona (10. Dezember 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir vor 2 Tagen per MMOGA ein Spiel gekauft. (Spiel ist Indiziert in Deutschland) Das besagte Spiel kann ich aber nicht aktivieren per Steam.
> 
> ...


Mal vorab Dead Island Rip Tide ist nicht in DE indiziert.  
Ein Spiel kann nicht auf dem Index landen wenn es nie bei der USK eingereicht wurde und das wurde es nicht. das hat sich Deep Silver nach dem ersten Teil gespart. 

Da die. USK es aber vor der BPjM prüfen muss bzw. die BPjM es erst dann prüft wenn die USK keine Altersfreigabe erteilt.  

Somit kannst du den Titel ruhig nennen aber ich stimme Turbo zu MMOGA ist kein Shop der von Valve authorisiert wurde Keys zu verkaufen und in autorisierten bekommste das nicht mit DE IP. Hättest dir es lieber von deinen AT Freunden in Steam als Gift schicken lassen sollen das geht problemloser


----------



## Joim (10. Dezember 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> in autorisierten bekommste das nicht mit DE IP.



Seit wann braucht man den extra Versionen für eine "DE IP"??? Solange es keine Keys aus Regionen sind die extrem vergünstigte Preise haben welche an das Durchschnittsgehalt der Region angepasst sind, gibt es keine großartigen Bschränkungen. 
Keys aus Russland, Thailand, Indien, usw.: NEIN
Keys aus UK, USA, Japan, usw.: JA
Ausnahme MMORPG Keys aus EU für EU Sever...


----------



## shinobi2611 (10. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal ein Update.

 Habe mir jetzt das Spiel als Box Version gekauft aus AT aber auch das kann ich nicht aktivieren. Ein bekannter aus Österreich kann es nicht mal aktivieren...

 Keine Ahnung was da los ist aber ich denke es liegt langsam an Steam warum das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Auf der MMOGA Seite gibt es ein Tutorial um Keys via VPN zu aktivieren. ging immer bei mir , BO1 hat auch nicht funktioniert dann gings wo der VPN an war  google einfach : MMOGA VPN aktivierung


----------



## Shona (11. Dezember 2013)

Joim schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man den extra Versionen für eine "DE IP"??? Solange es keine Keys aus Regionen sind die extrem vergünstigte Preise haben welche an das Durchschnittsgehalt der Region angepasst sind, gibt es keine großartigen Bschränkungen.
> Keys aus Russland, Thailand, Indien, usw.: NEIN
> Keys aus UK, USA, Japan, usw.: JA
> Ausnahme MMORPG Keys aus EU für EU Sever...


Du solltest dich mal informieren was authorisierte Steam Reseller sind...Aber kurz und knapp in denen bekommst du genauso wenig Keys zu Spielen die in DE auf dem Index stehen (oder gar nicht erst von der USK geprüft wurden) als auf Steam selbst. 

Heisst wenn du mit einer DE IP (deutschen IP-Adresse)  auf den Shop gehst fehlt der "kaufen" Button oder wie bei GetGames kommt eine Meldung wenn man bezahlen will oder man findest das spiel gar nicht im shop

Und den Rest den du geschrieben hast lasse ich mal unkommentiert,  den das man spiele nicht aktivieren kann hat ganz gewiss nichts damit zu tun...Vor allem da ich sei  gut 4 Jahren alle Spiele aus UK importiere und bis dato nur eins dabei war das nicht aktivierbar war (Sniper Elite V2) welches mitlerweile aber ohne probleme geht. 

@TE
Mach mal ein bild von der Meldung, weil eigentlich sollte es in AT gehen bzw.  mit einer AT IP

@Spotlight
Das hat er schon versucht,  lies den ganzen Thread und nicht nur den letzten Beitrag...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Aber naja muss ich halt mal meine AT Freunde fragen ob die mir das Aktivieren wollen/können


 das können stellt kein problem dar. laß den key von einem deiner freunde dort einlösen der sich das spiel dann als gift in sein inventar packen lässt um es dir dann zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Shona (11. Dezember 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> das können stellt kein problem dar. laß den key von einem deiner freunde dort einlösen der sich das spiel dann als gift in sein inventar packen lässt um es dir dann zukommen zu lassen.


das geht nicht das. man den key einfach einlöst und da. spiel ins inventar steckt.  wenn man das spiel schon hat dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung und wenn man es nicht hat wird es aktiviert. 

das einzige was er machen kann ist den steam support anschreiben, mit einem bild des keys und der Rechnung, das die es aktivieren.. ob sie es am ende machen ist unterschiedlich bzw.  meist nur bei cut zu uncut möglich


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2013)

ach herrje, das wusst ich gar nicht. ich ging davon aus das man sich das ausschucht. is schon was länger her.


----------



## Shona (11. Dezember 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ach herrje, das wusst ich gar nicht. ich ging davon aus das man sich das ausschucht. is schon was länger her.



Schön wäre es diese funktion wird schon etwas länger gewünscht,  doch leider kann man diese zu leicht ausnutzen und das weiss Valve.


----------



## Joim (11. Dezember 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Und den Rest den du geschrieben hast lasse ich mal unkommentiert,  den das man spiele nicht aktivieren kann hat ganz gewiss nichts damit zu tun...Vor allem da ich sei  gut 4 Jahren alle Spiele aus UK importiere und bis dato nur eins dabei war das nicht aktivierbar war (Sniper Elite V2) welches mitlerweile aber ohne probleme geht.



An was liegt es den sonst? Der VPN Mist ist doch wegen der Regionseinschränkung... Und Regionseinschränkungen gibt es damit man net billige Keys aus Entwicklungsländern kauft.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme ein Spiel auf Steam oder Origin ohne VPN zu aktivieren (9 Jahre "angeb")... Egal ob uncut oder gar nicht in .de verfügbar...
Und alle Keys / Retailpackungen kamen aus UK mit extra Hinweis das es UK/EU Versionen sind und kein Russen Key. Hab auch ein paar US Keys die alle einwandfrei funktionierten.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2013)

Joim schrieb:


> An was liegt es den sonst? Der VPN Mist ist doch wegen der Regionseinschränkung... Und Regionseinschränkungen gibt es damit man net billige Keys aus Entwicklungsländern kauft.


richtig, steam untersagt sowas auch. allerdings begrenzt steam diesbezüglich keine key´s. das herkunfts ip problem beim aktivieren betrifft imho nur einige wenige spiele die in deutschland entweder zensiert oder beschlagnahmt sind, die gar nicht erst geprüft wurden, oder auf verlangen des publishers. alle anderen titel darüber hinaus dürften sich problemlos und ohne einschränkungen von de aus per key aktivieren lassen.


----------



## Shona (12. Dezember 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> richtig, steam untersagt sowas auch. allerdings begrenzt steam diesbezüglich keine key´s. das herkunfts ip problem beim aktivieren betrifft imho nur einige wenige spiele die in deutschland entweder zensiert oder beschlagnahmt sind, die gar nicht erst geprüft wurden, oder auf verlangen des publishers. alle anderen titel darüber hinaus dürften sich problemlos und ohne einschränkungen von de aus per key aktivieren lassen.


Genau das  einen anderen Grund gibt es nicht,  aber es ist Publisher abhängig da diese das selbst einstellen können. 

Und wem verdanken wir den Dreck,  nein nicht Valve, sondern Activision die das bei COD:MW2 eingeführt haben bzw.  diese Funktion von Valve verlangten davor gab es diese Funktion für Publisher nicht. 

Es sind aber nur 4 Spiele betroffen die das problem haben bzw.  wo man auch eine UK Version nur per VPN aktivieren kann. 




Joim schrieb:


> damit man net billige Keys aus Entwicklungsländern kauft.


Das ist nur der Grund warum man immer weniger RU Keys,  ohne RU IP,  aktivieren kann bzw. andere billige osteuropäische und das man zum spielen dieser Spiele dann ebenfalls eine RU IP braucht.

Du ich bin 7 Jahre nun bei Steam und habe 299 spiele. Davon habe ich zwei per VPN aktiviert wobei eins Retail aus UK war (Sniper Elite V2) und das andere ein  RU Key (Saints Row 3).  Letzterer wurde durch die Insolvenz von THQ sogar geändert,  zumindeat steht seitdem in meinen Steam Transaktionen keine RU mehr hinter dem Spiel.


----------

